# Hymer B544 grey plastic trim replacement on body



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

There's a grey plastic/rubber strip that goes right round the bottom of the body of the Hymer, it's really discoloured. Does anyone know if you can get a replacement for this?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Yes, you can and its reasonably priced as well. Mine is on a 2006 model but I'm sure Chris at Premier will be able to source some for your model...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-21314.html

One of the good guys for Hymer stuff. 

Pete


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks Pete, I'll give him a call.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

bought mine a few months back from Darren at brownhills.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening spannerhead, 

If this is the trim that is recessed in to the skirt to cover the mounting screws then I carry a roll (about 25m) l in stock but just to be sure if you can PM me either your serial number or VIN then I will be able to interrogate the parts system to confirm it is the correct one and if I'm not thinking of the right thing then let me let know.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks Chris, PM sent
Jasper


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Spannerhead, Please keep us updated as mine could do with a refit as it has bobbled and pitted. I had been told that it was a so and so of a job so I have put to the bottom of my 'to do' list.

Terry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> *Geriatricbackpacker wrote =*Spannerhead, Please keep us updated as mine could do with a refit as it has bobbled and pitted. I had been told that it was a so and so of a job so I have put to the bottom of my 'to do' list.
> 
> Terry


It's not a difficult job at all Terry.

My DIY skills aren't great, so if I can do it anyone can. 

Pete.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening, 

Spannerhead contacted me this afternoon and we confirmed the seal I was referring to was the one I carry in stock. I've received one further enquiry via PM this evening so once I have been provided details of the vehicle then I will post details of the seal to help others as I am confident that it will also be the same one.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

peejay said:


> > *Geriatricbackpacker wrote =*Spannerhead, Please keep us updated as mine could do with a refit as it has bobbled and pitted. I had been told that it was a so and so of a job so I have put to the bottom of my 'to do' list.
> >
> > Terry
> 
> ...


Thanks Pete,
I will be moving it up my list of things to do as I am sure it will make a big difference to the look of the van. I spent ages last year restoring the paintwork and getting a good shine that has remained over the winter. I also replaced the decals on the front of the van by making my own. Just about managed to get the van looking good and now the OH is looking at other vans!!!   

It'll be a toss up as to which one gets traded in!!!

Terry


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

If you're going to trade in your OH, make sure her decals are up to scratch too! It makes sense to get the best deal you can. :wink:


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

tugboat said:


> If you're going to trade in your OH, make sure her decals are up to scratch too! It makes sense to get the best deal you can. :wink:


Decals are fine and a good service history... 8) 8) 8)

Terry


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> a good service history... 8) 8) 8)
> 
> Terry


 8O 8O 8O :lol:


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning, 

I have now had the opportunity to check the parts system for three enquiries regarding this trim strip, and all three depicted the same part number.

I have attached an exploded view diagram to show the location of the trim, and also one of the profile of the trim.

The trim is Hymer PN 318503 and is sold to dealers in 25m rolls. Currently Hymer's SSP is €3.05 per metre, however we would offer this for €2.75 per metre. Prices may change and require conversion to £ and exclude VAT.

This can be purchased through your preferred Hymer dealer, and Hymer currently have 152 rolls in stock.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks Chris, great service as usual. This information will give me a good opportunity to price up the job and assess when it will get done.

Terry


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks Chris, I haven't forgotten this, it's just other things are taking priority at the moment. I will get it ordered soon


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon spannerhead, 

I have been meaning to give you a call to catch up, but its been very busy with all my summer stock (pallets and pallets) being delivered in the run up to Easter.

I appreciate the update and will wait to hear from you at your convenience.

Regards,
Chris


----------

